# How much would you pay for an allignment?



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

Well after my little curb accident, for my tires to point strait/to go strait i must hold the steering wheel to the right because of the hedious pull left
so i went to the local tire shop and they charge $49.95 for 2/4 wheel allignment...is this a "fair" price or am i about to get screwed in the ass?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

thats about average

dealership will be more $$

i know we charge $65 for a 4wheel alignment, warrantied for 6months / 6,000 miles....recently did an xmas special, same sh*t for $40

they tend to do better prices for repeat customers, or if you buy tires with them

make sure you dont need any front end work (tie rod, ball joint, etc) first.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

Jasper said:


> make sure you dont need any front end work (tie rod, ball joint, etc) first.


im going to try and talk them into diagnosing my problems see what i need then go to a yard and get it or something


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

I paid $100 for 4-wheel alignment with a camber adjustment. I thought it was a bit high though......


----------



## Inspector12 (Aug 30, 2004)

slow200 said:


> Well after my little curb accident, for my tires to point strait/to go strait i must hold the steering wheel to the right because of the hedious pull left
> so i went to the local tire shop and they charge $49.95 for 2/4 wheel allignment...is this a "fair" price or am i about to get screwed in the ass?


The shop I work at charges $60 for a 4 wheel alignment. Keep in mind that some of the angles may not be adjustsable without additonal parts. Should that be the case expect to pay more. Have all 4 wheels measured and corrected as required. Rear wheel misalignment can cause handling problems.

If you have to hold the wheel to counter a pull to one side something is most likely bent.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

that is high. we charge $100 for specialty alignments (high end BMWs, Mercedes, Z32 300ZX)....basically any car that has more than your basic adjustments (camber/caster/toe)

thats WAYYYYYY too high for a 200sx

don't worry about getting them to diagnose your problems
if you need a tierod / balljoint / whatever....they can't do the alignment...and if they don't do the alignment, they can't charge you.

i work for National Tire and Battery (Tire Kingdom is the same company)...haggle with them, they'll usually cut you a break on alignments (the tech doing it makes $18.50 for it, and its pure labor, no parts involved...so everything above $18.50 is pure profit)


----------



## jvaruzzo (Aug 23, 2003)

*I wish*

When I got my sentra back on the road after sitting for awhile, I thought everything was cool and brought it in for an alignment AND a New York State Inspection (which includes inspecting tie-rods!). 

They did the alignment first, before the inspection. Then charged me $90 for the alignment. The guy claimed "Oh, your paying for us to hook up all the equipment, the actual alignment is just a turn of a screw". 

Then I asked why he wouldn't or performed an inspection first? He replied "You didn't tell me to!".

Will never go back. That was 44 Automotive in Pleasant Valley, NY!


----------



## jvaruzzo (Aug 23, 2003)

I forgot to mention, the whole point of the story "I can't align the car because you have a bad tie-rod".

-Justin


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

Inspector12 said:


> If you have to hold the wheel to counter a pull to one side something is most likely bent.


its kinda like that but idk how to diagnose those problems and im not gonna pay a dealer or some one to do stand there and be like this and this need replaced. if i turn the wheel to its normal resting possition( before crash) the cars tires are pointing left if the wheel is turned right then the car stays strait but the car also pulls right if i hit a bump 

concluding that car pulls both left and right ....anyone know what might cause this or even know wtf im talking about?


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

front end problems are fairly simple to diagnose 

get the front end off the ground (dont lift the car on the control arms)

grab the sides of the wheels, and tug back and forth....if it moves side to side, you need a tie rod (have to inspect underneath the car while wheels is moved to see if it need the inner, outer, or sleeve (or whole assembly) .... expect to pay ~ $50-80 per tie rod parts, and around $50-65 labor for installation (per tire rod, figure ~ $175-$200 for whole tie rod assembly)

now, repeat, except rock the wheel top and bottom. if theres any play, its a ball joint. once again, needs to be inspected underneath while being rocked to determind if you need an upper or lower balljoint ... expect to pay anywhere between $100 and $300 for balljoint replacement (usually close to $125 labor if the ball joint needs to be pressed out)

as far as checking for a bent control arm....well....get under the car an inspect it. everything SHOULD be straight. if its bent (and the other one isnt)...then it's probably bad.

that should be everything you need

once again, NTB does a free alignment check...all you have to do is ask.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

Jasper said:


> front end problems are fairly simple to diagnose
> 
> get the front end off the ground (dont lift the car on the control arms)
> 
> ...


whats ntb and by get under and inspect do you mean only if there is "play/movement" in the wheel 
as for the contorl arms they look about the same so eather they are ok or both are bent lol
but thanks an assload this is extremely helpfull!!

Btw im wondering if i prolly just bent the rim a bit is this a problem diagnosaeablt by a tech.. i took the wheel off and rolled it back and forth and it kinda wobbled but it could be due to the fact that the tires are all worn off

edit ntb=national tire batter = im a moron but ive definately never,,ever seen one lol


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

national tire and battery and/or tire kingdom .... same company

sears is our competitor, but alas, if you need to, go to them. they can handle simple monkey work like an alignment...just dont have the parts replaced by them.


----------

